
OS-related code glitch endangered published studies - 8bitsrule
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zmjwda/a-code-glitch-may-have-caused-errors-in-more-than-100-published-studies
======
pnako
There is a good business opportunity to introduce practices like continuous
integration (and perhaps version control), and reproducible runs, to a crowd
that needs it but might not necessarily have the skills or resources to set it
up.

